# Inter - Parma: 15 Settembre ore 15:00. Tv e streaming



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2018)

Dopo la sosta per le nazionali l'Inter di Spalletti riparte Sabato 15 alle ore 15 contro il Parma a San Siro, reduci dalla vittoria per 3-0 al Dall'Ara di Bologna.


Dove vedere Inter-Parma in tv?

Diretta su *Sky *ed in streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente a partire dalle ore 15:00
Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dopo la sosta per le nazionali l'Inter di Spalletti riparte Sabato 15 alle ore 15 contro il Parma a San Siro, reduci dalla vittoria per 3-0 al Dall'Ara di Bologna.
> 
> 
> Dove vedere Inter-Parma in tv?
> ...



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2018)

Vabbé niente da dire


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2018)

Forza Parma!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2018)

*Ufficiali:
Inter (4-2-3-1): Handanovic;D'Ambrosio,Skriniar,De Vrij,Dalbert;Brozovic,Gagliardini;Candreva,Nainggolan, Perisic;Keita

Parma (4-3-3): Sepe;Iacoponi,Alves,Gagliolo,Gobbi;Rigoni,Stulac,Barillà; Gervinho,Inglese,Di Gaudio*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2018)

Manco fallo ha dato, era arancione questo!


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Settembre 2018)

Telecronaca scandalosa
Un rosso a Gagliardini dopo 3 minuti nemmeno fischiato e quei pagliacci di Caressa e Bergomi sono li a ridere 

Incredibile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2018)

Gooooool di marco


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2018)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!! Che gol! Di Marco!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2018)




----------



## LadyRoss (15 Settembre 2018)

Caressa: “clamoroso a San siro Parma 1 - Inter 0”...... speriamo


----------



## fra29 (15 Settembre 2018)

Mi sa che Conte appena sbriga le sue pratiche a Londra va dai cugini?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2018)

Sto Parma scandaloso si scansa con i gobbi e poi fa partita della vita a San Siro


----------



## malos (15 Settembre 2018)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2018)

Finita godoooo


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (15 Settembre 2018)

Conte all’Inter


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2018)

Ma questi non erano mica l’anti-Juve?


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto Parma scandaloso si scansa con i gobbi e poi fa partita della vita a San Siro



Meglio così no? Noi dobbiamo pensare all Inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2018)

Sti luridi solo con Inzaghi hanno vinto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2018)

Godo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2018)

4 punti in 4 partite, la rivale della Juventus


----------



## __king george__ (15 Settembre 2018)

sui social è già partito Spalletti-out a manetta...e indovinate quale nome inizia a girare? (tra i tifosi)


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2018)

AHAHHAHAHAHAHA no ma hahahahahahahahahah 

io STO MALE.... ahhahahahahahah


----------



## koti (15 Settembre 2018)

È l'anti Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Meglio così no? Noi dobbiamo pensare all Inter



Per noi sicuramente meglio così ma che pena sta Serie A


----------



## Goro (15 Settembre 2018)

Conte speriamo non si riesca a liberare presto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 4 punti in 4 partite, la rivale della Juventus



Tra l'altro con un calendario ridicolo.
Fino ad ora hanno giocato solo contro squadre scarsissime.


----------



## malos (15 Settembre 2018)

L'anti juve non esiste e non è mai esistita, il resto è fuffa da giornalai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2018)

Per chi scrive " gonde all inda " vi ricordo che il buon parrucchino va solo in squadre dove PUò VINCERE !

E secondo voi va nel cesso di appiano gentile ?


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2018)

"Godi, godi, con l'arbitro assurdo e rigore netto non dato su Nainggolan". Commento di un'interista che conosco. Ahahahah


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Settembre 2018)

Godo, ma godrò ancor di più se vinceremo noi domani.


----------



## 1972 (15 Settembre 2018)

puntano alla cempions, ne riparleremo.......


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto Parma scandaloso si scansa con i gobbi e poi fa partita della vita a San Siro



Ma se ha giocato alla morte con la juve?! Semplicemente con la juve, molto più forte dell'inter, non basta.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2018)

Stanno dando la colpa all'arbitro ahahaha falliti


----------



## davidelynch (15 Settembre 2018)

Va beh Spalletti è una garanzia, il suo palmares parla per lui. Grande lucianone tieni duro.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 4 punti in 4 partite, la rivale della Juventus



Con un calendario abbordabile, che prevedeva: sassuolo, bologna, torino e parma.

Mancano ancora Milan, juventus, lazio, roma, napoli, fiorentina, atalanta


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Con un calendario abbordabile, che prevedeva: sassuolo, bologna, torino e parma.
> 
> Mancano ancora Milan, juventus, lazio, roma, napoli, fiorentina, atalanta



Puntano alla Champions, dovete tremare voi Juventini


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Settembre 2018)

godo come un maiale !!!!


----------



## Zenos (15 Settembre 2018)

La prossima spero che vincano con 6 reti di scarto...Spalletti deve restare, è una garanzia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2018)

Scusate ma ho visto adesso il mani di Di Marco, premetto che GODO. Ma come han fatto a non dare il rigore con la VAR ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2018)

Eh ma loro sono sexy!! Il resto non conta


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2018)

Siamo i più sexy di milano. -cit-


----------



## koti (15 Settembre 2018)

Comunque per ora non vedo questi super acquisti di cui parlavano gli espertoni giornalisti, Nainggolan a parte tutti giocatori non migliori di quelli che avevano già. 

Aspetto di vedere Lautaro visto che tutti lo descrivono come un fenomeno, il nuovo Aguero.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque per ora non vedo questi super acquisti di cui parlavano gli espertoni giornalisti, Nainggolan a parte tutti giocatori non migliori di quelli che avevano già.
> 
> Aspetto di vedere Lautaro visto che tutti lo descrivono come un fenomeno, il nuovo Aguero.



Messi era in panchina?
Comunque questo nainggolan c'entra nulla con quello di qualche anno fa.
Non dico che è bollito ma viaggia a marce ridotte e strappa molto molto meno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Messi era in panchina?
> Comunque questo nainggolan c'entra nulla con quello di qualche anno fa.
> Non dico che è bollito ma viaggia a marce ridotte e strappa molto molto meno.



Era meglio tenere Rafinha, manca il gioco in verticale


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Era meglio tenere Rafinha, manca il gioco in verticale



Rafinha e cancelo : erano loro due i registi dell'inter.
Gli altri giocano tutti scolastici come i ragazzini della primavera con passaggi banali a 5 metri o ad allargare sulla fascia.
L'unico capace di inventare qualcosa è perisic ma in una partita gioca si e no 15', i restanti 75' è in catalessi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma ho visto adesso il mani di Di Marco, premetto che GODO. Ma come han fatto a non dare il rigore con la VAR ?



il VAR come era lo scorso anno era molto meglio. Hanno deciso di limitarne l'utilizzo, e i motivi mi sfuggono. Errori come questo erano stati completamente eliminati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> il VAR come era lo scorso anno era molto meglio. Hanno deciso di limitarne l'utilizzo, e i motivi mi sfuggono. Errori come questo erano stati completamente eliminati.



Mi sono perso queste novità? Cos'hanno cambiato? Per una volta che c'era qualcosa di buono già cambiano tutto?


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2018)

Ma loro sono i più sexy di Milano quindi il resto non conta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso queste novità? Cos'hanno cambiato? Per una volta che c'era qualcosa di buono già cambiano tutto?



praticamente il VAR dovrà intervenire solo ed esclusivamente quando c'è una chiara ed errata valutazione dell'arbitro (che poi in questo caso c'era, c'è stato il silence check e hanno confermato la decisione). Quindi se l'arbitro vede un intervento in area che è rigore, ma lo ha giudicato non rigore, se border line il VAR non interviene. Interviene solo se l'arbitro ha preso una svista colossale.

Il problema è che nell'interpretare questa cosa c'è un problema di soggettività. Chi lo decide quando è chiaro errore e quando no? Hanno reintrodotto incertezza, dove era stata praticamente spazzata via.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso queste novità? Cos'hanno cambiato? Per una volta che c'era qualcosa di buono già cambiano tutto?



Penso che ora ci sia il silent check solo sui gol, nel resto delle situazioni deve decidere l'arbitro se usarlo o no. Potrei sbagliare però.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Settembre 2018)

Non sapevo neanche giocassero oggi, ho visto solo da poco il risultato. Che goduria


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Messi era in panchina?
> Comunque questo nainggolan c'entra nulla con quello di qualche anno fa.
> Non dico che è bollito ma viaggia a marce ridotte e strappa molto molto meno.



Messi era in panchina ovviamente.
Non lo hai riconosciuto?
Lo hanno inquadrato un paio di volte... era quello affianco a MODRIC!!! 
(Quanto godo....)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Settembre 2018)

Ma sì, dai... I futuri campioni d'Italia vogliono dare a noi poveri tapini un pò di vantaggio prima di iniziare la cavalcata trionfale verso lo scudetto...

Dopotutto sono l'antijuve...


----------



## Black (15 Settembre 2018)

E noi dovremmo essere inferiori a questi e accontentarci del quinto posto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> il VAR come era lo scorso anno era molto meglio. Hanno deciso di limitarne l'utilizzo, e i motivi mi sfuggono. Errori come questo erano stati completamente eliminati.



Quindi è inutile il VAR


----------



## Raryof (15 Settembre 2018)

Vincere domani significa dargli una mazzata clamorosa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2018)

Risate dal 1908


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto Parma scandaloso si scansa con i gobbi e poi fa partita della vita a San Siro



Ma sacansarai dove? Ma se stavano pure per pareggiare più volte....
Siete ossessionati da sta cosa....


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 4 punti in 4 partite, la rivale della Juventus



Come godo mamma mia ahahhahha
Li odio


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per chi scrive " gonde all inda " vi ricordo che il buon parrucchino va solo in squadre dove PUò VINCERE !
> 
> E secondo voi va nel cesso di appiano gentile ?



Si se c’è qualche possibilità di alimentare il suo ego smisurato.
Pensa un po’ se si incula la juve prprio allenando la nostra squadra più odiata..


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2018)

eravamo 5 milanisti a guardarla insieme ad 1 interista... al gol del parma chi urlava chi saltava chi correva.... un sabato fantastico grazie a questi pagliacci


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma se ha giocato alla morte con la juve?! Semplicemente con la juve, molto più forte dell'inter, non basta.



No dai si scansano tutti con noi


----------



## fra29 (15 Settembre 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vincere domani significa dargli una mazzata clamorosa.



Assolutamente.. di norma sti colpi li sbagliamo. Vediamo se l'aria è cambiata


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2018)

hahahahahahaha..ma quanto sono pagliacci. Secondo me c'è qualche problema fisico, perché giocano con intensità soltanto per un tempo, poi crollano sistematicamente. Spalletti deve trovare la quadra altrimenti mi sa che rischia. Se va Conte da loro, non è un bene. 
Per quanto riguarda il var, lo hanno praticamente rovinato, che schifo. Ringraziamo la juve ovviamente, che ha continuamente chiesto di depotenziare il var e di usarlo sono in determinate occasioni. Oggi ad esempio c'è stato un intervento durissimo di Gagliardini su un giocatore del Parma, nemmeno ammonito (era rosso). Così come un altro intervento pericoloso di uno del Parma che ha rischiato. 
Insomma come rovinare un mezzo che aveva eliminato tantissimi errori.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hahahahahahaha..ma quanto sono pagliacci. Secondo me c'è qualche problema fisico, perché giocano con intensità soltanto per un tempo, poi crollano sistematicamente. Spalletti deve trovare la quadra altrimenti mi sa che rischia. Se va Conte da loro, non è un bene.
> Per quanto riguarda il var, lo hanno praticamente rovinato, che schifo. Ringraziamo la juve ovviamente, che ha continuamente chiesto di depotenziare il var e di usarlo sono in determinate occasioni. Oggi ad esempio c'è stato un intervento durissimo di Gagliardini su un giocatore del Parma, nemmeno ammonito (era rosso). Così come un altro intervento pericoloso di uno del Parma che ha rischiato.
> Insomma come rovinare un mezzo che aveva eliminato tantissimi errori.



Sempre colpa della juve....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Settembre 2018)

Hanno ucciso il Var.. che tristezza.
Oggi con la vera Var ci sarebbero stati 2 rossi e un rigore. Tutti netti


----------



## Asso_86 (16 Settembre 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Hanno ucciso il Var.. che tristezza.
> Oggi con la vera Var ci sarebbero stati 2 rossi e un rigore. Tutti netti



Diciamo che col VAR Gagliardini espulso dopo 3 minuti, e il resto degli eventi sarebbe cambiato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Settembre 2018)

Vi dico solo che ieri è stato il mio compleanno. M'hanno fatto il regalo.
Adesso aspettiamo che i nostri completino l'opera.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre colpa della juve....



beh ma chi è che si è lamentato in sede competente? forse io? non mi pare. E l'hanno fatto pure pubblicamente sia l'anno scorso che questa estate. In ogni caso lo hanno detto pure Caressa e co, una sera, che la juve si era lamentata nelle sedi competenti per l'uso "sconsiderato" del Var. Facciamo che ufficialmente è stata una decisione presa di comune accordo tra tutti? facciamo così...dai.


----------



## Asso_86 (16 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh ma chi è che si è lamentato in sede competente? forse io? non mi pare. E l'hanno fatto pure pubblicamente sia l'anno scorso che questa estate. In ogni caso lo hanno detto pure Caressa e co, una sera, che la juve si era lamentata nelle sedi competenti per l'uso "sconsiderato" del Var. Facciamo che ufficialmente è stata una decisione presa di comune accordo tra tutti? facciamo così...dai.



Il VAR non è stato disattivato, semplicemente si sta dando una maggior importanza al silent check. E il VAR non elimina l’errore umano.

Comunque fa sorridere che questa presunta “disattivazione” possa essere stata voluta dalla Juve: un’ipotetica situazione del genere può danneggiare la Juve a seconda dei casi, o no? E questo vale per qualsiasi squadra: ad esempio ieri il VAR ha favorito l’Inter dopo 3 minuti, altrimenti Gagliardini era già sotto la doccia.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Il VAR non è stato disattivato, semplicemente si sta dando una maggior importanza al silent check. E il VAR non elimina l’errore umano.
> 
> Comunque fa sorridere che questa presunta “disattivazione” possa essere stata voluta dalla Juve: un’ipotetica situazione del genere può danneggiare la Juve a seconda dei casi, o no?



E' doveroso riconoscere che lo scorso anno il var partì in un modo per poi misteriosamente esser riposto all'angolo.
I maligni dicono che per ovvii motivi il primo scudetto col var non poteva non andare alla juve, io penso che comunque non era affar del napoli vincere il titolo ma di certo fatti come quelli di cagliari-juve qualche dubbio lo lasciano.
Non sto facendo polemica ma penso sia doveroso sottolineare questo aspetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2018)

Ieri l'Inda ha fatto pena, ma il rigore negato è clamoroso e lo è ancora di più il fatto che il Var misteriosamente non sia intervenuto.


----------



## Asso_86 (16 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' doveroso riconoscere che lo scorso anno il var partì in un modo per poi misteriosamente esser riposto all'angolo.
> I maligni dicono che per ovvii motivi il primo scudetto col var non poteva non andare alla juve, io penso che comunque non era affar del napoli vincere il titolo ma di certo fatti come quelli di cagliari-juve qualche dubbio lo lasciano.
> Non sto facendo polemica ma penso sia doveroso sottolineare questo aspetto.



Ci sono stati na valanga di episodi pro Napoli nello stesso periodo (mani di Koulibaly e Mertens) ignorati dal VAR.
Il VAR è uno strumento neutro, non è che se utilizzato di più svantaggerebbe la Juve e favorirebbe le altre.

Noi siamo stati svantaggiati varie volte dal non intervento del VAR, ad esempio a Udine quando invece di darci un rigore ci hanno espulso Mandzukic sull’ 1-1 dopo 20 minuti.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati na valanga di episodi pro Napoli nello stesso periodo (mani di Koulibaly e Mertens) ignorati dal VAR.
> Il VAR è uno strumento neutro, non è che se utilizzato di più svantaggerebbe la Juve e favorirebbe le altre.
> 
> Noi siamo stati svantaggiati varie volte dal non intervento del VAR, ad esempio a Udine quando invece di darci un rigore ci hanno espulso Mandzukic sull’ 1-1 dopo 20 minuti.



Io da spettatore ho avuto come la sensazione che gli arbitri avessero paura di indirizzare uno scudetto col var e quindi il suo utilizzo è stato fortemente condizionato.
A un certo punto è stato usato molto meno senza che nessuno sapesse il perchè.
Comunque hai ragione : anche il napoli ha avuto episodi dubbi a favore. 
A un certo punto del campionato poi gli uomini di sarri si sono suicidati con le loro mani.
Ho specificato infatti che vincere il titolo non era , non è e non sarà cosa di adl. Ma forse il massimo possibile per napoli è stato raggiunto e quindi vanno loro solo fatti i complimenti .


----------



## koti (16 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri l'Inda ha fatto pena, ma il rigore negato è clamoroso e lo è ancora di più il fatto che il Var misteriosamente non sia intervenuto.



Vero, ma fossi in loro non mi lamenterei troppo considerato come avevano graziato Gagliardini dopo quel fallo spezzagamba.


----------



## sunburn (16 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma sacansarai dove? Ma se stavano pure per pareggiare più volte....
> Siete ossessionati da sta cosa....



Nel caso specifico non so, ma ammetterai che capita spesso che le medio-piccole con la Juve non sputino sangue. Sia chiaro, io lo vedo come un merito della Juve che riesce a dare l'impressione di essere una corazzata imbattibile e le medio piccole manco ci provano, però mi sembra evidente che molte non approccino le partite contro la Juventus come fanno invece con altre. La Juve non ha colpe, eh. Però spesso è così.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh ma chi è che si è lamentato in sede competente? forse io? non mi pare. E l'hanno fatto pure pubblicamente sia l'anno scorso che questa estate. In ogni caso lo hanno detto pure Caressa e co, una sera, che la juve si era lamentata nelle sedi competenti per l'uso "sconsiderato" del Var. Facciamo che ufficialmente è stata una decisione presa di comune accordo tra tutti? facciamo così...dai.



Va bene ok...la juve cambia il var e fa quello che vuole


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nel caso specifico non so, ma ammetterai che capita spesso che le medio-piccole con la Juve non sputino sangue. Sia chiaro, io lo vedo come un merito della Juve che riesce a dare l'impressione di essere una corazzata imbattibile e le medio piccole manco ci provano, però mi sembra evidente che molte non approccino le partite contro la Juventus come fanno invece con altre.



Però non potete vedere solo quello che vi fa comodo.
Quest’anno col chievo 26 tiri ok ma stavamo per perderla, con il parma difficoltà enormi.
L’anno scorso la samp ci asfaltò, con la spal abbiamo pareggiato per miracolo, col frosinone ci stavamo perdendo lo scudetto. Lo stesso sassuolo che citatate sempre (ma vi ricordate i 7 gol presi dall’inter per ben 2 volte?) 2 anni fa ci fece sprofondare a -10.
Esempi ce ne sono mille..se la juve è più forte di tutte non ci si può fare nulla.
Quindi ciò che tu dici non è assolutamente vero...guarda i portieri come diventano tutti buffon contro di noi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io da spettatore ho avuto come la sensazione che gli arbitri avessero paura di indirizzare uno scudetto col var e quindi il suo utilizzo è stato fortemente condizionato.
> A un certo punto è stato usato molto meno senza che nessuno sapesse il perchè.
> Comunque hai ragione : anche il napoli ha avuto episodi dubbi a favore.
> A un certo punto del campionato poi gli uomini di sarri si sono suicidati con le loro mani.
> Ho specificato infatti che vincere il titolo non era , non è e non sarà cosa di adl. Ma forse il massimo possibile per napoli è stato raggiunto e quindi vanno loro solo fatti i complimenti .



Questo è un discorso ampiamente condivisibile


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però non potete vedere solo quello che vi fa comodo.
> Quest’anno col chievo 26 tiri ok ma stavamo per perderla, con il parlma difficoltà enormi.
> L’anno scorso la samp ci asfaltò, con la spal abbiamo pareggiato per miracolo, col frosinone ci stavao perdendo lo scudetto. Lo stesso sassuolo che citatate sempre (ma vi ricordate i 7 gol presi dall’inter per ben 2 volte?) 2 anni fa ci fece sprofondare a -10.
> Esempi ce ne sono mille..se la juve è più forte di tutte non ci si può fare nulla.
> Quindi ciò che tu dici non è assolutamente vero...guarda i portieri come diventano tutti buffon contro di noi.



Le illazioni nascono dal fatto che ci sono troppi giocatori in serie A in orbita juve , accostati alla juve, in prestito dalla juve ecc ecc.
Il sassuolo ad esempio viene dipinto come una succursale della juve, 15 addirittura i calciatori scambiati tra emiliani e torinesi.
Ovviamente è il sistema a permettere tali incongruenze che minano la credibilità di uno sport che in questo momento come mai in precedenza avrebbe bisogno di trasparenza.
Il potere smisurato della juve non lo vedi solo dalla rosa ma dalla ragnatela che tesse con i procuratori di tutto il paese.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le illazioni nascono dal fatto che ci sono troppi giocatori in serie A in orbita juve , accostati alla juve, in prestito dalla juve ecc ecc.
> Il sassuolo ad esempio viene dipinto come una succursale della juve, 15 addirittura i calciatori scambiati tra emiliani e torinesi.
> Ovviamente è il sistema a permettere tali incongruenze che minano la credibilità di uno sport che in questo momento come mai in precedenza avrebbe bisogno di trasparenza.
> Il potere smisurato della juve non lo vedi solo dalla rosa ma dalla ragnatela che tesse con i procuratori di tutto il paese.



Come il bayern in Germania o il psg in francia. Essere dominante non giustifica le visioni paranoiche. Io capisco che tutti dovete trovare un colpevole, ma sta mentalità esiste solo in italia.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come il bayern in Germania o il psg in francia. Essere dominante non giustifica le visioni paranoiche. Io capisco che tutti dovete trovare un colpevole, ma sta mentalità esiste solo in italia.



E' un sistema , quanto o meno legale non sta a me dirlo, e come giustamente fai notare non riguarda solo l'italia.
Il psg non direi visto che la proprietà la ragnatela la costruisce immettendo soldoni, la vostra proprietà di tasca mette zero e lo fa dai tempi di moggi che a un certo punto venne rinnegato ma che per tanti anni faceva comodo perchè teneva la juve ad alti livelli senza che andasse a chiedere soldi alla proprietà.
In quegli stessi anni in cui berlusconi e moratti immettevano miliardi su miliardi.
Moggi riusciva a tenere il passo dei grandi miliardari e ad avere pure la meglio sul campo su di loro con le sole 'capacità'.
Chiedo scusa comunque per il fuori tema. Chiudo qua.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un sistema , quanto o meno legale non sta a me dirlo, e come giustamente fai notare non riguarda solo l'italia.
> Il psg non direi visto che la proprietà la ragnatela la costruisce immettendo soldoni, la vostra proprietà di tasca mette zero e lo fa dai tempi di moggi che a un certo punto venne rinnegato ma che per tanti anni faceva comodo perchè teneva la juve ad alti livelli senza che andasse a chiedere soldi alla proprietà.
> In quegli stessi anni in cui berlusconi e moratti immettevano miliardi su miliardi.
> Moggi riusciva a tenere il passo dei grandi miliardari e ad avere pure la meglio sul campo su di loro con le sole 'capacità'.
> Chiedo scusa comunque per il fuori tema. Chiudo qua.



Legale come tantissime altre cose nel calcio di oggi


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un sistema , quanto o meno legale non sta a me dirlo, e come giustamente fai notare non riguarda solo l'italia.
> Il psg non direi visto che la proprietà la ragnatela la costruisce immettendo soldoni, la vostra proprietà di tasca mette zero e lo fa dai tempi di moggi che a un certo punto venne rinnegato ma che per tanti anni faceva comodo perchè teneva la juve ad alti livelli senza che andasse a chiedere soldi alla proprietà.
> In quegli stessi anni in cui berlusconi e moratti immettevano miliardi su miliardi.
> Moggi riusciva a tenere il passo dei grandi miliardari e ad avere pure la meglio sul campo su di loro con le sole 'capacità'.
> Chiedo scusa comunque per il fuori tema. Chiudo qua.



Ma tu riesci davvero a discutere con uno che se pure vedesse la palla entrare nella sua porta di un metro ti direbbe che non e' gol?!?Ti invidio Diavolo...Sei un puro. Questa gente ruba da quasi un secolo in Italia e i loro tifosi uguali a loro hanno volutamente il prosciutto sugli occhi e ancora cerchi di spiegargli le cose.Encomiabile


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma tu riesci davvero a discutere con uno che se pure vedesse la palla entrare nella sua porta di un metro ti direbbe che non e' gol?!?Ti invidio Diavolo...Sei un puro. Questa gente ruba da quasi un secolo in Italia e i loro tifosi uguali a loro hanno volutamente il prosciutto sugli occhi e ancora cerchi di spiegargli le cose.Encomiabile



Io discuto con tutti se reputo ci siano le condizioni per farlo e hakaishin mi pare un gobbo evoluto 
Contrariamente evito proprio di proferire parola.
P.S. grazie per il puro, più o meno mi hai inquadrato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2018)

Ho visto le immagini e bisogna ammettere che gliel'hanno rubata in maniera palese e pesante


----------



## Asso_86 (16 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nel caso specifico non so, ma ammetterai che capita spesso che le medio-piccole con la Juve non sputino sangue. Sia chiaro, io lo vedo come un merito della Juve che riesce a dare l'impressione di essere una corazzata imbattibile e le medio piccole manco ci provano, però mi sembra evidente che molte non approccino le partite contro la Juventus come fanno invece con altre. La Juve non ha colpe, eh. Però spesso è così.



Hai visto le prime 3 giornate?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io discuto con tutti se reputo ci siano le condizioni per farlo e hakaishin mi pare un gobbo evoluto
> Contrariamente evito proprio di proferire parola.
> P.S. grazie per il puro, più o meno mi hai inquadrato.



Grazie mille per la stima ed è reciproca.
A differenza del tipo che ti ha quotato che parla come il solito anti juventino con cui non ci può essere dialogo.
Fortunatamente qui sono più come te.
Poi che ci vuole ad esempio ad ammettere che il gol di muntari fu scandaloso? Però io non faccio dietrologia anche perché mi sono fatto la serie b (e qui ci sarebbe da riaprire un discorso..) ma quella società non c’è più e ora ce ne sta un’altra che domina, e come dicevo prima capisco che sia più facile dare colpa alla juve che vedere i proprii problemi.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grazie mille per la stima ed è reciproca.
> A differenza del tipo che ti ha quotato che parla come il solito anti juventino con cui non ci può essere dialogo.
> Fortunatamente qui sono più come te.
> Poi che ci vuole ad esempio ad ammettere che il gol di muntari fu scandaloso? Però io non faccio dietrologia anche perché mi sono fatto la serie b (e qui ci sarebbe da riaprire un discorso..) ma quella società non c’è più e ora ce ne sta un’altra che domina, e come dicevo prima capisco che sia più facile dare colpa alla juve che vedere i proprii problemi.



Alt bello, tipo lo vai a dire ad un altro. Io ho un nick che qualcosa significa al contrario del tuo. Io non sono un anti juventino perche' non vi considero nemmeno come una squadra di calcio ma come una holding criminale in campo sportivo. Non mi dare un'etichetta che non mi appartiene, per favore.
Per quanto riguarda il gol di Muntari penso che faresti piu' bella figura a soprassedere visto il comportamento live avuto dal tuo presidente fino al tuo ex capitano. Voi gobbi non avete rubato solo in quel caso ma in una miriade di altre occasioni che se mi metto a ricapitolarle facciamo notte.
Il fatto che tu ti sia fatto la serie B, quando avresti dovuto ripartire dalla lega Pro, e lo mostri come fosse una medaglia e' un comportamento tipico del gobbo post calciopoli.Il gobbo "evoluto" citato per l'appunto da diavoloinme.
Il sottoscritto pero' non ci casca perche' conosco bene che razza di societa' a delinquere sia la Juventus e di cosa si sia macchiata nella sua storia.
Se lo sapessi anche tu,eviteresti di proferir parola per pudore, concetto a voi assolutamente estraneo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Alt bello, tipo lo vai a dire ad un altro. Io ho un nick che qualcosa significa al contrario del tuo. Io non sono un anti juventino perche' non vi considero nemmeno come una squadra di calcio ma come una holding criminale in campo sportivo. Non mi dare un'etichetta che non mi appartiene, per favore.
> Per quanto riguarda il gol di Muntari penso che faresti piu' bella figura a soprassedere visto il comportamento live avuto dal tuo presidente fino al tuo ex capitano. Voi gobbi non avete rubato solo in quel caso ma in una miriade di altre occasioni che se mi metto a ricapitolarle facciamo notte.
> Il fatto che tu ti sia fatto la serie B, quando avresti dovuto ripartire dalla lega Pro, e lo mostri come fosse una medaglia e' un comportamento tipico del gobbo post calciopoli.Il gobbo "evoluto" citato per l'appunto da diavoloinme.
> Il sottoscritto pero' non ci casca perche' conosco bene che razza di societa' a delinquere sia la Juventus e di cosa si sia macchiata nella sua storia.
> Se lo sapessi anche tu,eviteresti di proferir parola per pudore, concetto a voi assolutamente estraneo.



Pensa ciò che vuoi. Con uno come te non ci parlo per principio perché non di può avere discussione. Buona giornata


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa ciò che vuoi. Con uno come te non ci parlo per principio perché non di può avere discussione. Buona giornata



Potrei dire lo stesso per te. Anzi era lo stesso concetto che avevo fatto presente al buon diavoloinme. Buona giornata a te!!!


----------

